# Wow...Kittie sucks.



## Mastodon (May 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v88c-zAF8s&search=kittie band

So it occurred to me that I had never listened to Kittie before so I searched youtube for them.

And...well...you see what happend.

I generally don't like saying that a band or type of music sucks...but would anyone actually care if I made an exception for this band?


----------



## Firebeard (May 28, 2006)

I'll join ya! Kittie sucks! The only reason I ever heard them was my friend idolized their original bassist so I had to take her around to find a bass like she played. I quickly left that relationship behind.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 28, 2006)

sounds like a shitty all chick slipknot cover band.


----------



## Firebeard (May 28, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> sounds like a shitty all chick slipknot cover band.



I wouldn't pay them that much honor.


----------



## Mastodon (May 28, 2006)

Except that In the case of Mick Thomsan : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwKJ3MEU_0o&search=mick thomson

He can actually shred and grew up listening to bands like Racer X.

He just chose to sell lots of albulms instead.


----------



## zimbloth (May 28, 2006)

Ive given Kittie a chance every time they released a new album, hoping albeit foolishly that they learned how to play their instruments (and perhaps got a new singer), but alas everytime I was left nauseated. This band is just awful.


----------



## bostjan (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (May 28, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Except that In the case of Mick Thomsan : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwKJ3MEU_0o&search=mick thomson
> 
> He can actually shred and grew up listening to bands like Racer X.
> 
> He just chose to sell lots of albulms instead.



Him knowing how to play doesnt change my opinion of slipknot ;p


----------



## zimbloth (May 28, 2006)

Also, Slipknot's not really that bad. I thought their Iowa album was one of the catchiest straightforward 'pop deathmetal' albums ever. I think people have way too much hate towards them for reasons other than music. It's become cool and accepted to just blindly hate them. Most likely if Slipknot had the same exposure as bands like, Skinless or Mortician, they'd probably be widely respected by the same people who claim to hate them. Most Slipknot haters are just walking death metal cliches without a clue. That being said, I thought Slipknot's latest album was a disgrace. Still though, how can people think Megadeth is \m/ metal \m/ yet Slipknot is a pussy band. Megadeth is about as heavy as Cat Stevens.


----------



## bostjan (May 28, 2006)

Hmm, I hope this doesn't turn into another Slipknot versus the rest of the forum flamefest again. &#8230; On Topic: I don't like Kitty, never did, but it's still cool to see an all-chick metal band. I'd buy there stuff if it was a little less grungy and if the singing didn't grate on my nerves. I'd listen to it if the guitar parts were more my style and the bass and drums grooved a little more, too. So basically, they'd be a pretty sweet band if they had a different singer, guitar player, and tighter bass and drums.


----------



## Mastodon (May 28, 2006)

Personally none of Slipknot's stuff prior to Subliminal Versus catches my fancy.


----------



## zimbloth (May 28, 2006)

That's cool. I'm not here to debate Slipknot really, I just think they're not nearly that bad enough to be hated like they are. Most people who hate them, hate them for silly reasons. There's a huge percentage of metal fans who are totally closed minded and resent any band that achieves commercial success, and it's just embarassing and childish.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 28, 2006)

I dont think anyone's here to debate slipknot. I just simply stated that kitty sounds like a hack slipknot cover band ;p 

That said, there's much better "All Female" metal bands.


----------



## zimbloth (May 28, 2006)

Remember that swedish supermodel band, what was it... Drain sth?


----------



## Shawn (May 28, 2006)

Our old bass player tried to get me into Kittie back in like 1999-2000, after seeing some vids and hearing their stuff, I thought they were cool somewhat but never really bought any of their stuff or listened to them since.


----------



## zimbloth (May 28, 2006)

In 1999 they at least had that one cute chick who quit the band. The rest of them are all manish.


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2006)

I've heard a few Kittie songs I liked and a few that I thought sucked. I generally don't like screaming female vocals (I'm not a sexist. I just think it usually sounds ridiculous) which is one of the reasons why I don't like most of Kittie's stuff, but there are maybe 2-3 songs by them that I like. I didn't go to the link in this thread because I'm at work and should be working on a big translation I have... heh heh.


----------



## zimbloth (May 28, 2006)

That's a pretty cool job you have there Naren.


----------



## Naren (May 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> That's a pretty cool job you have there Naren.



Did you look at my profile? Heh heh. Yeah, I guess it's a nifty enough job. Working on a manual right now... Not the most interesting thing, but it's all video game related, which is a lot more interesting than the Electric Engineering translation job I used to have.


----------



## eleven59 (May 29, 2006)

I like some of their stuff, and I'm proud to say they're from my home town. 

And Falon (the guitarist in that video) is very cool to hang out with (went to school with some friends of mine and still hangs out with them sometimes, so I see her at parties/bars sometimes).

And this video's a little better:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjOgtj8tT6c&search=kittie ozzfest

(that Flying-V was custom built by the guy who installed the Blaze in my 7-string, he's got his own shop here now)


----------



## Mark. A (May 29, 2006)

Ewww Kitty


----------



## Shawn (May 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> In 1999 they at least had that one cute chick who quit the band. The rest of them are all manish.


 Fallon Bowman...I think her name was.


----------



## eleven59 (May 29, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Fallon Bowman...I think her name was.




Here's what she's doing now: http://www.myspace.com/amphibiousassault


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 29, 2006)

Hmm, neither of those vids are that good. I have the first Kittie album, but I only liked a couple of songs on it and I'd grown tired of them by the time the second disc came out.


----------



## Ancestor (May 29, 2006)

I don't hear Slip as much as Korn. This band sucks. Sorry, but they got signed because they were young girls. They won't fade away nearly fast enough to please me. Ouch.


----------



## nitelightboy (May 29, 2006)

I'm all over their first album, Spit. It just had a ton of aggressive energy and was really just metal. Maybe not the best musicians, but they're heart made up for it. After that, I think every ablum just kind of went down hill.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 29, 2006)

Astarte is what chick metal should sound like:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Q2AnzzsXc


----------



## forelander (May 29, 2006)

Naren said:


> Did you look at my profile? Heh heh. Yeah, I guess it's a nifty enough job. Working on a manual right now... Not the most interesting thing, but it's all video game related, which is a lot more interesting than the Electric Engineering translation job I used to have.



I'm studying to be an electrical engineer and hope to translate one day through technical documents etc. Just an odd coincidence. To be a translator do you need any official degree in the language or just a proficiency and some additional translation specific training?


----------



## Naren (May 29, 2006)

forelander said:


> I'm studying to be an electrical engineer and hope to translate one day through technical documents etc. Just an odd coincidence. To be a translator do you need any official degree in the language or just a proficiency and some additional translation specific training?



You need no such degree (although I have a degree in English and a degree in Japanese) and you need no such specific training (although it could be argued that I do have such training). The ONLY thing that matters in translation is actual skill. You could be native-level in both languages (for example, a Chinese born in the US who always spoke in Chinese at home but in English everywhere else), but you might completely suck at translating. The difficult part is not understanding the text (if you find it difficult, you need to find a different job). The difficult part is expressing the language in the appropriate "equivalent" form of your own language. So, in that respect, my English language skills are a lot more important that my Japanese language skills for my job.

I will warn you, though, from experience, technical translating can be very boring. I don't ever want to see another ELCB investigation report again... Although, when I applied for my current job, I put some of my sample translations in with the resume, etc. and I guess it impressed them.

You can get some jobs with a degree regardless of your skill. In a lot of careers, a degree from Harvard could get you anywhere you want. For translation, you could have graduated from Harvard and be completely unable to find a job in translation if you don't have the actual ability. It's all, as we say in Japanese, "Jitsuryoku." &#65288;&#23455;&#21147;&#65289;

What language do you want to translate from, by the way? And are you already fluent in it?


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2006)

I actually didn't mind the first Kittie album. It's repetitive and nothing altogether special, but I didn't think it sucked. It had great production, no doubt helping a bunch.


----------



## Naren (May 29, 2006)

Chris said:


> I actually didn't mind the first Kittie album. It's repetitive and nothing altogether special, but I didn't think it sucked.



Yeah, I thought the first album had a few cool songs on it and the other songs were just so-so. I don't think it had any songs that sucked. All the songs I've heard on the following albums either sucked or were just not that good at all.


----------



## Mastodon (May 29, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Astarte is what chick metal should sound like:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Q2AnzzsXc



Dude what the fuck was that?

It sounded like they were trying to be Behemoth.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2006)

Holy shit, that's heavy.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 29, 2006)

Kittie is far from the best. I have a hard time saying they suck (although, i think their music, well, does suck) b/c they seem to be nice modest girls. I caught them live a year or so ago and was pretty bored at the tired riffing and song writing. 

But really, they're are 399 billions other bands out there just like them.... so it's not them. It's that they were pushed to the public way too early - they got way too much promo too early in their careers and people bought into them too early. I think they may have percieved that early "success" as a good thing, and have since stuck with the "good thing".... going by the if-it-aint-broke-don't-fix-it approach, thus the lack of any real evolution (i'm assuming - i never bought their stuff so I'm writing on a hunch here. Plus, after that live show, I remember thinking "these girls have been on x many tours for x many years, and they STILL sound like this?")

basically, they suck when you consider all the exposure they get... but you can't fault them for the exposure.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 29, 2006)

That Astarte video was tres cool. Octavia are another good all-female metal band, although they're more gothic metal than death metal.


----------



## eleven59 (May 29, 2006)

Chris said:


> It had great production, no doubt helping a bunch.


That would be GGGarth's work on that one, and yeah, it did help a bunch. He'd track the drums, then edit them. Then track bass, and edit it. Then track guitars and edit them. Then track vocals, and auto-tune and edit them...

Interesting side note: the first album was recorded in 16-bit rather than 24 simply because he didn't need the extra dynamic range.


----------



## Pauly (May 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Also, Slipknot's not really that bad. I thought their Iowa album was one of the catchiest straightforward 'pop deathmetal' albums ever.



Ha, I never thought of it like that, but it's a pretty accurate description. On topic, I can take Kitty in small doses, maybe a song or two of the older stuff.

The bassist's always seem to be hot as well lol.


----------



## that guy (May 29, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Astarte is what chick metal should sound like:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Q2AnzzsXc



yay for vocal processers

on topic wht kills kittie for me is the guitarist sucks ,the singer sounds out of place ,plus they just stand around in concert and that my friends = buttsex 

ps am i the only one who likes slipknots subliminal verses album?


----------



## Cancer (May 29, 2006)

I liked Fallon, their original guitar player, she was hot and she could crush....


..oh and did I mention she was hot...







mmmmm.....lunch.


----------



## Mastodon (May 29, 2006)

that guy said:


> ps am i the only one who likes slipknots subliminal verses album?





mastodon said:


> Personally none of Slipknot's stuff prior to Subliminal Versus catches my fancy.


----------



## rogue (May 29, 2006)

theyre not so bad


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

> Astarte is what chick metal should sound like:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Q2AnzzsXc



Those aren't real drums. I could be convinced that it might be a real bass guitar, but I doubt it from the tone. I don't think that is her real voice, either.

Still, pretty brutal.


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> That would be GGGarth's work on that one, and yeah, it did help a bunch. He'd track the drums, then edit them. Then track bass, and edit it. Then track guitars and edit them. Then track vocals, and auto-tune and edit them...
> 
> Interesting side note: the first album was recorded in 16-bit rather than 24 simply because he didn't need the extra dynamic range.



Another interesting side note:
The first couple of albums were actually written by Morgan and Mercedes' father who also happens to be their manager.


----------



## zimbloth (May 29, 2006)

I also remember that their father paid Slipknot like $25,000 to let them tour with them to support "their" debut album. But I agree with most of you about their first album, at the time it wasn't that bad, and I'll admit I owned it. Everything after that was just dreadful though.


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I also remember that their father paid Slipknot like $25,000 to let them tour with them to support "their" debut album. But I agree with most of you about their first album, at the time it wasn't that bad, and I'll admit I owned it. Everything after that was just dreadful though.



At first I thought you said "it owned," and I nearly fainted, but then I read it again and now I'm ok. I need glasses!

$25,000 to open up? Dang. Where did you hear that? Sounds like something they wouldn't want getting around.


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

Yep, they were completely "manufactured" from the beginning by daddy. He saw an opening during the height of nu-metal & went with it. This is why I've never paid any mind to Kittie. 

C'mon...it's nothing more than a manufactured, daddy-approved, daddy-written girl group with the shittiest band name this side of a used tampon. How can anyone take them seriously? Opportunistic? Yep. God awful? You bet!


----------



## Donnie (May 29, 2006)

Shannon said:


> ...with the shittiest band name this side of a used tampon.


You're just jealous.


----------



## Mastodon (May 29, 2006)

Damn they must of had one rich daddy.


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

Donnie said:


> You're just jealous.



Whatever Donnie Drown.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 29, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Those aren't real drums. I could be convinced that it might be a real bass guitar, but I doubt it from the tone. I don't think that is her real voice, either.
> 
> Still, pretty brutal.



The bass is real, the singer chick,  Tristessa, is the bass player. She also plays bass and does backup vocals for Insected: http://insected2.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/INSECTEDREJECTIONOFLIGHT.mpg

Her vocals are also real. Of course there's a bit of processing on this album but Astarte has been around for a long time, they used to be a primitive Darkthrone-ish band, and her vocals sounded brutal back when they didn't use a processor on it.

Angela Gossow is now in the band too! They're going to be a fulltime brutal chick duet type thing.


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

Yay for hot death metal/black metal chicks.

Angela Gassow also uses a processor, you can tell on songs where the music cuts out with the vocals still going. There's a chick DM band in Detroit where the singers don't use vocal processors at all, but their drummer doesn't use double bass, neither, and therefore they &#8730;2 true and &#8730;2 false.

Anyway, I don't like, nor have I ever liked Kittie, but I would gladly like them if they polished up on their techniques.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Yep, they were completely "manufactured" from the beginning by daddy. He saw an opening during the height of nu-metal & went with it. This is why I've never paid any mind to Kittie.
> 
> C'mon...it's nothing more than a manufactured, daddy-approved, daddy-written girl group with the shittiest band name this side of a used tampon. How can anyone take them seriously? Opportunistic? Yep. God awful? You bet!



I still dug the album, and they were young kids on tour with huge bands getting paid to play music.

I'd take that gig.


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

^ Well "Derrrrrr!" I just saying they only got where they are because of Daddy.


----------



## eleven59 (May 29, 2006)

psyphre said:


> I liked Talena, their original guitar player, she was hot and she could crush....
> 
> 
> ..oh and did I mention she was hot...
> ...


That's Fallon, Talena was the bassist.



Shannon said:


> Another interesting side note:
> The first couple of albums were actually written by Morgan and Mercedes' father who also happens to be their manager.


Yeah, but Fallon started the band 

Though there's a funny story about the Daddy coaching Morgan on how to be more clear in her annunciation of the names of certain sex acts.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2006)

Shannon said:


> ^ Well "Derrrrrr!" I just saying they only got where they are because of Daddy.



You're just jealous because your real daddy was the Mailman!


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

Chris said:


> You're just jealous because your real daddy was the Mailman!



Shannon must've had one very metal mailman, in that case.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 29, 2006)

This whole thread has been extremely entertaining!


----------



## Mastodon (May 29, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Though there's a funny story about the Daddy coaching Morgan on how to be more clear in her annunciation of the names of certain sex acts.



Do tell.


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Shannon must've had one very metal mailman, in that case.



Damn straight! 

Mullet? Check.
Fu-Manchu moustache? Check.
Denim jacket with patches? Check.
Judas Priest 3/4 sleeve shirt? Check.
Camaro? Check.
A goofy name like "Okie"? Check.

What's not to love?


----------



## Metal Ken (May 29, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Damn straight!
> 
> Mullet? Check.
> Fu-Manchu moustache? Check.
> ...




Sounds like the drummer from Manowar lol


----------



## forelander (May 30, 2006)

Naren said:


> You need no such degree (although I have a degree in English and a degree in Japanese) and you need no such specific training (although it could be argued that I do have such training). The ONLY thing that matters in translation is actual skill. You could be native-level in both languages (for example, a Chinese born in the US who always spoke in Chinese at home but in English everywhere else), but you might completely suck at translating. The difficult part is not understanding the text (if you find it difficult, you need to find a different job). The difficult part is expressing the language in the appropriate "equivalent" form of your own language. So, in that respect, my English language skills are a lot more important that my Japanese language skills for my job.
> 
> I will warn you, though, from experience, technical translating can be very boring. I don't ever want to see another ELCB investigation report again... Although, when I applied for my current job, I put some of my sample translations in with the resume, etc. and I guess it impressed them.
> 
> ...



I would plan on translating to/from german or french. Not so much french though as my french isn't what it used to be to say the least. I'm not entirely fluent in it, however I've been told by several people that I sound almost like a native speaker and most people are shocked that I can speak it with my current level of proficiency just from learning it at school (albeit by myself through a correspondance course). I plan on living and working in germany as an engineer for a while so by the time I were to begin any translating I think it's safe to say I'd be fluent in both the language and the technical language. Cheers for the information.


----------



## VII (May 30, 2006)

there is something wrong with chicks who think they are dudes. Kittie brutal i think. they played Ozzfest one year right?


----------



## Naren (May 30, 2006)

forelander said:


> I would plan on translating to/from german or french. Not so much french though as my french isn't what it used to be to say the least. I'm not entirely fluent in it, however I've been told by several people that I sound almost like a native speaker and most people are shocked that I can speak it with my current level of proficiency just from learning it at school (albeit by myself through a correspondance course). I plan on living and working in germany as an engineer for a while so by the time I were to begin any translating I think it's safe to say I'd be fluent in both the language and the technical language. Cheers for the information.



Here's my advice. To improve your German abilities specifically for translation read the kind of stuff you plan on translating A LOT. To just generally improve your German abilities, read German novels, newspapers, magazines, and watch German movies with no subtitles (I think the "no subtitles" part should be obvious, but I used to tell students to watch American movies to improve their English and they'd watch them with subtitles and wonder why their English listening wasn't improving. Duh).

Just some advice from me. I also like to play video games (mainly RPGs) in Japanese (should be obvious since I'm a translator for a video game company) and that's a very enjoyable way to exercise and improve your language skills.


----------



## eleven59 (May 30, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Do tell.


I don't know the details, I'll have to ask Garth next time I see him.


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2006)

Kittie is horrible. I used to have a thing for the 2 sisters. No more.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Remember that swedish supermodel band, what was it... Drain sth?


Drain, and later on they got forced to change it to Drain STH. I have their first album "horror wrestling" it's not bad, i used to love some of the tracks on it as well.

Kittie as a band. well... Not my thing.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

Hey James, haven't see you in a while.


----------



## forelander (May 30, 2006)

Naren said:


> Here's my advice. To improve your German abilities specifically for translation read the kind of stuff you plan on translating A LOT. To just generally improve your German abilities, read German novels, newspapers, magazines, and watch German movies with no subtitles (I think the "no subtitles" part should be obvious, but I used to tell students to watch American movies to improve their English and they'd watch them with subtitles and wonder why their English listening wasn't improving. Duh).
> 
> Just some advice from me. I also like to play video games (mainly RPGs) in Japanese (should be obvious since I'm a translator for a video game company) and that's a very enjoyable way to exercise and improve your language skills.



I listen to a lot of german music these days and try to read the stuff where I can find it. As I said I plan on working as an electrical engineer in germany first and the translation stuff will come later so I'm hoping I'll be more than familar with the technical stuff by the time I try start some translating.


----------



## Drew (May 31, 2006)

Two comments.

1.) What the hell is the deal with GGGarth? I've heard one early Kittie tune, and the production was nothing special, and frankly I think the production on the Boy Hits Car self-titled, the only other work of his I own, blows- cliche'd, heavy-handed, and not remarkably clear as a mix. Why does everyone care about the guy?

2.) The one tune I heard... Eh, nothing special, but not bad. I don't know if they've gotten worse since then, but they used to at least be tolerable.


----------



## zimbloth (May 31, 2006)

They've gotten progressively worse each album. Probably because their first album wasn't even recorded/written by them. It was nothing great, sophomoric, but at least competent and could possibly be catchy to someone.


----------



## Pauly (May 31, 2006)

This thread needs more pics.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 1, 2006)

kittie have a few good songs, but they are shit pretty much. The backup singer is shit too, she sounds like Lil Kim or something when she sings in the background lol. 

ps slipknot: subliminal verses is an awsome record. so the few that love it, are correct! people just don't respect a band evolving.


----------



## Dormant (Jun 1, 2006)

bostjan said:


> At first I thought you said "it owned," and I nearly fainted, but then I read it again and now I'm ok. I need glasses!
> 
> $25,000 to open up? Dang. Where did you hear that? Sounds like something they wouldn't want getting around.



This isn't something to be embarassed about as it is quite common practice. Record companies with new label artists they are trying to promote will pay for their new band of the moment to get on the same bill as a bigger band with the same sales demographic. 

What a lot of record company's do to save money is put the band on the bill with a big artist on their own roster (hence why sometimes support bands seem totally innapropriate and out of line with the headliners in the type of music and who it would appeal to). If they don't have a suitably large band on the roster they pay an exorbitant $10k + figure to get on the bill. 

When I was in a band we came across this all the time. It's not the only way to get on a bill but it is a common occurrence.


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2006)

For the life of me, I'll never understand why a record company will pay that much to get a band on a bill, pa songwriters to write the album, and play studio musicians to play on the album. Why not just sign a band that doesn't suck?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 1, 2006)

Just shows how out of touch the industry has become with real musicians. They'd rather just make a fast buck selling records to 14 year olds, knowing that all these bands will be back to working in fast food places within three years.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 1, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> They've gotten progressively worse each album. Probably because their first album wasn't even recorded/written by them. It was nothing great, sophomoric, but at least competent and could possibly be catchy to someone.


What do you mean it wasn't recorded/written by them? It definitely was written by them, and they played every part on the album. I know this for a fact because I've spent a decent amount of time talking to both the guitarist and the producer.



Drew said:


> Two comments.
> 
> 1.) What the hell is the deal with GGGarth? I've heard one early Kittie tune, and the production was nothing special, and frankly I think the production on the Boy Hits Car self-titled, the only other work of his I own, blows- cliche'd, heavy-handed, and not remarkably clear as a mix. Why does everyone care about the guy?


See, those aren't great examples of his work. Here's some better examples of things he either produced, engineered, or both:

Rage Against the Machine - self-titled (some cool stories about how he recorded this one)
Kittie - Oracle (way better sound on this one, even if the songs aren't great, though there's a cool cover of "Run Like Hell")
Trapt - self-titled
Chevelle - Wonder What's Next
Rise Against - Siren Song of the Counter Culture (great album, though not a big fan of the guitar tones compared to the new album)
Mudvayne - LD50 (I know how he got that amazing bass sound  )

He's done things other than metal and hard rock, but those are the genres he works in most. Basically, he's really really good at getting a crushing, brutal, heavy sound, making sure every instrument sounds great. He also works the musicians really hard to get the best performances from them that he can, and isn't afraid to tell them when something's just not right (whether it's a song, or a band member) and needs to be changed.


----------



## Drew (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm. I own the Rage album - great disc, but again, it's not something that springs to mind as being "well-produced" - I think that one works so well because it's so raw and stripped down, and unless he took a heavy role in the arrangements I don't see that as remarkable for anything more than just letting a band do what it does best, and not fucking up the mix. Chevelle and Trapt, again, I don't own anything by them but the singles Ive heard haven't jumped out at me, really. 

Would it be safe to assess him as being one of the guys behind the "nu-metal" sound, though, for better or for worse?


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 1, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> This thread needs more pics.




Of girls that look butch?

Nahhh...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 2, 2006)

noodles said:


> For the life of me, I'll never understand why a record company will pay that much to get a band on a bill, pa songwriters to write the album, and play studio musicians to play on the album. Why not just sign a band that doesn't suck?


 
Image. They want to sell an ideal to the kids and the image is the most important part of that.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 2, 2006)

Personally I don't think mainstream metal albums ever sound that great these days... They're all totally interchangeable (Guitar in drop C through a rectifier with all the mids sucked out, processed sounding drums, 'sung' and growled vocals, performances obviously cobbled together on protools...) and frankly it wasn't a great sound to begin with.


----------



## tehk (Jun 2, 2006)

Women make great singers for power/symphonic metal bands though. Epica (Simone Simons) being one of my favourites.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 4, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Of girls that look butch?
> 
> Nahhh...



The bassits! The sisters were indeed a bit mannish.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2006)

tehk said:


> Women make great singers for power/symphonic metal bands though. Epica (Simone Simons) being one of my favourites.



Hmm, that's not a generalization. 

Ever heard of "Power Symphony?" Power metal mixed with symphonic metal and all with a chick singer. But I don't like them very much.


----------

